# Can't see "Location" when logged in



## Slioch (23 Jan 2020)

Hi,
Just noticed this, so not sure how long it's been happening or whether it's just me....
When I'm not logged in, I can see peoples location under their avatar as in picture 1, but when I am logged in the location is not visible as in picture 2.










It's not a big deal, but would be a nice to have?
Thanks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jan 2020)

I'll do a few checks, then notify @Shaun about this glitch.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jan 2020)

@Slioch I have logged out: I can still see the location of members that have revealed it.
Are you on mobile or on pc/tablet?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jan 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Slioch I have logged out: I can still see the location of members that have revealed it.
> Are you on mobile or on pc/tablet?


Then I have logged in, same, I can see the location bit.


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2020)

I'm on a 9 year old laptop which is running Linux Mint (so not Windows), and my browser is Mozilla Firefox.

I did another test. I was logged-in, went to the "Just walking the dogs" thread, and could not see the location under the avatars of Roadrash and Sharky. The view was the same as in my second pic above.

I then logged-out, went back to the same thread, and could see their locations.

Might be a Linux thing?

I'll try from my tablet and see what happens on that. It runs on Android. I'll report back in a few mins.


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2020)

Hmmm. Just tried it on my tablet (Android + Firefox) and it's the same . Logged-in = can't see location. Logged-out = can see location.
So it's not a Linux issue, and something to do with my account settings?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jan 2020)

Haha: I just used my Android phone with Chrome: now I cannot see anybody's location, either logged in or out, unless I click on their avatar


----------

